# Dallas @ New Orleans - Game Thread



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Dallas will have a "test" going to New orleans, as they defend their home floor with loving care this season. They have fans who love their team and actually have a home court advantage now.

Can the Mavs summon up the defensive intensity they'll need to beat the Hornets at home?

PJ Brown is a BIG man who literally makes almost no defensive errors when playing. His positioning is incredible and Dirk will have his hands full trying to get past PJ.

Baron is TOUGH - can Nash rise to the occasion?

Finley is bigger than Wesley, but Wesley is continuously running curls and that could tire Finley out.

Is Raef ready for Magloire, a young soon-to-be great center?

Any answers to my questions, Mavs fans?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Dallas will have a "test" going to New orleans, as they defend their home floor with loving care this season. They have fans who love their team and actually have a home court advantage now.
> 
> Can the Mavs summon up the defensive intensity they'll need to beat the Hornets at home?
> ...


This game Im worried about. I picked the Hornets to finish 2nd in the east and go to the finals in our picks done earlier this year. But the mavs have a habit of playing to the opponents level, so this could be a good thing. The 2nd half of the season is going to be tough for the Mavs so they need to get as many games ahead of the comp now to secure hjome court. Just look at thier schedule in april.

I'm rooting for the Mavs but I think the Hornents will walk away with this one. Without Najara we cant shut anyone down and thats what we need for this game.

Hornets 94
Mavs 89

I hope Im wrong.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

MAANN we are struggling.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

whoo hoo mavs pull through in a nail biter. I'm glad teams are trying to slow the pace down to keep the mavs from scoring. All it's doing is preparing them for the playoffs. NVe played HUGE TONIGHT WITH 10 BOARDS


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> MAANN we are struggling.



teams are slowing down the pace man. Making the mavs play half court but they are FINDING OUT HOW TO WIN playing half court offense. You can look at it as the mavs struggling or them playing more physical playoff type ball. Teams aren't scoring on them as much either.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

wooo=hooo I was wrong


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Talk about lead changes!*

This game was right down to the wire. I was right about Wesley, he is one tough & very competitive #2 guard running those curls to get open and did he get open!!

I thought NVE got 11 boards tonight and he helped to make this win - for sure!

The Mavs don't get any respect, as either Kenny the Jet or Barkley said, but just wait! If they keep getting forced to play 1/2 court ball like they did tonight, that'll only help them prepare for the playoffs!

BIG win against a TOUGH, quality team who was 11/1 at home - until tonight that is.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I attended this game and sat pretty close to the floor. I don't know if you guys have ever seen the Mavs play in person, but I noticed something I had never seen before in this game. Nick Van Exel has the quickest hands of anyone I've ever seen. That means quicker than Baron or Iverson or Tony Parker or Troy Hudson (all of whom I had a chance to see play this year up close). Nick made three poke away plays after getting beat on defense that seemed IMPOSSIBLE to make. It's a shame he doesn't use this ability more often or more effectively.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> I attended this game and sat pretty close to the floor. I don't know if you guys have ever seen the Mavs play in person, but I noticed something I had never seen before in this game. Nick Van Exel has the quickest hands of anyone I've ever seen. That means quicker than Baron or Iverson or Tony Parker or Troy Hudson (all of whom I had a chance to see play this year up close). Nick made three poke away plays after getting beat on defense that seemed IMPOSSIBLE to make. It's a shame he doesn't use this ability more often or more effectively.


Yes, I've seen them in person and <b>isn't it amazing how much more you see in person</b> than just seeing what the media/cameras want you to see? Nick isn't called "Nick the quick" for nothing!!

What a game to see in person! :yes:


----------

